# 500 km / 24 h



## User (17 Apr 2011)




----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2011)

Blimey - vodka in a Camelbak - that's a new one on me! (And something to avoid )

420 km in a day - well done! The most I've ever done is 240 km in 12 hours 45 minutes.

I didn't realise that Lithuania is such a small country now, or that it once used to be much larger.


----------



## frank9755 (17 Apr 2011)

Agreed! Your longest ride is your longest ride and 500km is just an arbitrary number. Sounds like you did your best and rode a long way, despite your drunken fellow rider trying to spoil things!


----------



## Tynan (19 Apr 2011)

good show

them east europeans do like a drink

nice bit of modesty there frank

Tynan (150 miles best ever)


----------



## zigzag (20 Apr 2011)

don't be upset Ausra, still a great result! shame about the drunk plonker, he should be blacklisted and never invited in similar rides again! when was this ride happening? having support car with mechanic is luxury, was that some special project? 500km/24h seems like a very achievable target (done myself), shame for the riders who took it as a joke and messed up your challenge. i speak lithuanian, btw  

edit: just noticed in the subject it was july 2009..


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2011)

Ausra said:


> *ColinJ* - I said the route went *almost *around all Lithuania


Ah, but I looked up Lithuania on Wikipedia and it says that the country covers 65,300 km[sup]2[/sup], only 26.8% of the UK's 243,609 km[sup]2 [/sup]or 50% of England's 130,395 km[sup]2[/sup] and I wouldn't say that England was a large country!

It's interesting to see that Lithuania's population density is only 50.3/km[sup]2 [/sup]compared with England's 395/km[sup]2[/sup]. No wonder it feels so crowded here!


----------



## frank9755 (20 Apr 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, but I looked up Lithuania on Wikipedia and it says that the country covers 65,300 km[sup]2[/sup], only 26.8% of the UK's 243,609 km[sup]2 [/sup]or 50% of England's 130,395 km[sup]2[/sup] and I wouldn't say that England was a large country!



It feels quite big when you try to ride across it on a bike!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2011)

frank9755 said:


> It feels quite big when you try to ride across it on a bike!


Well okay, _Darn Sarth_ the country is a lot wider, but I have a coast-to-coast route planned up here for when I'm fitter - Scarborough-to-Blackpool - and it is only just over 150 miles. That is not taking the shortest route because I wanted to avoid the busy A-roads out of Scarborough and also to check out Dalby Forest.

In fact, the country is less than 80 miles wide up by Hadrian's Wall!


----------

